# cyanobacteria



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that others probably have posted about it and I have mentioned one or two things about this stuff, but does anyone have a good read on it? or at least some good ways I can get rid of it? It smells, it looks terrible and it will eventually destroy a tank if it gets out of control enough. My case isnt that bad, I do weekly water changes, one 50% and one 25% each week. I also have reduced my light time. Any info is appreciated, thanks all.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since it sounds like poor water conditions can be ruled out I would check your source water you use for water changes for phosphorus or phosphates as is commonly known. If it contains a high amount just get a filter media that removes it and cut down on lighting.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what is the best way to check for phosphates? thanks doc!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

65galhex said:


> what is the best way to check for phosphates? thanks doc!!


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...15471&r=859









Maybe your water company could tell you too if you called um?!?! Don't know if they test for that though


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

wow i am a jerk! haha thanks man. i appreciate it


----------

